# FREE telesummit online tonight and this week



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.fertilityfocustelesummit.com/live/

this is the info that goes with it.....

You want to do everything you can to boost your fertility but find 'googling' frustrating and would rather learn from fertility experts you can trust.
You're unsure if there are natural approaches that are right for you and would like to know if they will help you conceive.
It's difficult to make decisions but you feel your biological clock ticking and want to be able to make quick and well-informed decisions about your fertility and any treatment.
You feel alone in your fertility struggle and would love to could connect with others who really understand.
You're ready to take positive action to support and optimise your fertility and make 2014 the year you conceive your baby!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

